# anyone play wow?



## frost (Sep 28, 2011)

does anyone on this site play world of warcraft? if so i would love to hang with ya on there, haha we can go kill some stuff and talk about our reptiles.=]


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope. Just COD and L4D on XBL here =0)


----------



## frost (Sep 28, 2011)

left for dead is a good one. is there a new one out yet?


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

Just L4D2 and that came out 2 years ago... if not longer.
There's a new game comming out called Dead Island.... looks pretty interesting.


----------



## frost (Sep 28, 2011)

hmm sounds cool ill have to check it out, i cant wait for the new silent hill to come out. im a big fan of that series. im also huge into monster hunter.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

You're a total geek! Lol


----------



## frost (Sep 28, 2011)

lol i know =D


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

People are shocked because they don't expect me to keep reptiles and play video games.... as opposed to someone that 'looks' the part.
I'm just like 'dont judge me. I'm cooler than you are, so its OK to be jealous.'


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 28, 2011)

Whats your gt? Im so stoaked for mw3. Ive been playing quite a bit of gow3 but mainly as a time filler until bf3, mw3 and skyrim come out lol. Im not a huge gears fan.. My gt is "o starchild"


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

My gt is my name on here LOL. Babyy its love.
I haven't been on in a while... my husband is an Xbox hog.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

I added you from my husband's account... its ALL TH3 ABOV3. I play off of his since I haven't renewed mine.


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 28, 2011)

I play wow lol, to much probably. Just let me know what server and side.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 28, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> People are shocked because they don't expect me to keep reptiles and play video games.... as opposed to someone that 'looks' the part.
> I'm just like 'dont judge me. I'm cooler than you are, so its OK to be jealous.'



Lol


----------



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

cod and halo ftw. more halo then anything. gotta love teabagging lol.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

I've only been gaming for 3 years.... I tried to play halo 3 with my husband.... I hated it with a passion and almost melted the disc out of anger. I'm pretty much exclusively COD with an every now and then game of L4D.


----------



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

i hated it too but then it gets addicting.. i cant wait for the new cod. i skipped black ops.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

I suck ass at black ops. I like mw1 & 2.... I'm stoked for mw3mw3


----------



## frost (Sep 29, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> I play wow lol, to much probably. Just let me know what server and side.


i play on nordrassil and fenris and i play ally on nord and horde on fenris


----------



## Johnnydr (Sep 29, 2011)

I play Alliance on Magtheridon and Horde on Bloodhoof!
my realID is [email protected]


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 29, 2011)

I play horde on, mag,alterac,barthilas,dentarg and a few others, and ally on proudmore,but I will hop on and say hi, just give me names.


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2011)

I play this sometimes! When I'm not working !


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 29, 2011)

I only did a trial for WoW. I thought it was pretty neat but I knew if I went any further I'd get waaay too sucked in. My boyfriend played it a lot before we started dating (in high school), he's told me some pretty nerdy things.
Do any of you play LoL as well? 

League of Legends..


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 29, 2011)

Im a super game nerd as of yesterday i beat super paper mario easiest game iv ever played i also like monster hunter tri and the monster hunter series. I have played wow and league of legends ( go fiddlesticks!) and many others


----------



## frost (Sep 30, 2011)

wow never though josh played wow, haha are u the gm on there? hmm we could all get on one server and make a tegutalk group/guild =D


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2011)

Im not any good but I would play with you guys. Just let me know when!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 30, 2011)

'Guild'... LOL. 

That's awesome.


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 30, 2011)

That would be great,I'd hop on there, we could start a guild, lets find a server and go lol.


----------



## frost (Sep 30, 2011)

any suggestions for a server?


----------

